# Went For STD,HIV and all Tests



## hurtmywife (Apr 30, 2013)

Never had a Sex test. I cheated on my wife and got oral sex twice with a paid person. Wore a condom. Went to doctor and he tells me everything is clean except I have been exposed to Herpes? I just looked up Herpes and the effects and I must have had this since I was a kid. blistering lip once a year, sometimes when I was younger twice a year, my left finger use to get small warts but looking at the Herpe site it looks the same. I have been married 27 years and I am afraid she and worst yet my kids can be affected. Its bad enough trying to muddle through what I created for my wife. She has pain because of me. Now I am adding salt to the wound.. She dosent deserve this. Because of my decision!


----------



## whataboutthis? (Apr 5, 2013)

Fever blisters are herpes simplex. It's not the same thing. Herpes simplex is very contagious and affects many people. You can get herpes simplex by touching something and then touching your mouth or by sharing cups or kissing. 

Genital herpes is an STD obtained through sex. 

These are two different things.


----------

